# High dose Ipam before bed?



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello guys! Been reading this forum for some time, finally joined up, a lot of good info on here. Ive used peptides now for just over a year. I'm a member over on dat's forum but find some of the info there a bit hard to digest. I'm interesting in some posts I have read on here about a large dose Ipam shot before bed. Dose anyone have any information on this in regards to its possible benefits over a saturation dose?


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

bump for same query


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have posted lots of info in this section about this, i am surprised you have not seen the review on Dats site about it as that is where i got the original idea from


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

have seen nothing about the high dose ipam ?

whats it all about


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i have posted lots of info in this section about this, i am surprised you have not seen the review on Dats site about it as that is where i got the original idea from


 Ive read through Dat's 'Boom' dose thread. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with it? What dosages have people found to work well? As Dat's test doses go up to 5mg, was hoping someone had done similar tests with lower doses. Might just try different doses myself and gauge how my body reacts. Suppose that is the best way.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LGM said:


> Ive read through Dat's 'Boom' dose thread. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with it? What dosages have people found to work well? As Dat's test doses go up to 5mg, was hoping someone had done similar tests with lower doses. Might just try different doses myself and gauge how my body reacts. *Suppose that is the best way*.


It certainly is, good luck


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> It certainly is, good luck


 I agree, think I will run a log and test different doses. I will try 2mg, 1mg and 500mcg and see if I get any sides with the high doses. Im going to order the Ipam now and start a thread when Im ready.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

wat u gonna do just dose of ipam without mod grf

look for info on this but cant find any


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you dose the IPAM with a small dose of GHRH i have used 2mg IPAM/250mcg GHRH amongst other doses


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> you dose the IPAM with a small dose of GHRH i have used 2mg IPAM/250mcg GHRH amongst other doses


**** Pscarb, that's some dose! I thought I was giving it the big one doing 750mcg/100mcg lol.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

oxy2000 said:


> wat u gonna do just dose of ipam without mod grf look for info on this but cant find any


 I will be dosing them all with between 100-150mcg Mod GRF. I normally find its the GHRH that causes the unpleasant sides. I will order this weekend and start the log next week.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

and how did you find this pscarb ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

digitalis said:


> **** Pscarb, that's some dose! I thought I was giving it the big one doing 750mcg/100mcg lol.


yea but i like to try things so i can advise/comment, i did a week (training days) then lowered it to 1mg same period then 500mcg the 1mg when looking at cost/results was better



oxy2000 said:


> and how did you find this pscarb ?


awesome my sleep was amazing


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

and were u doin the 100 mcg throughout day also ??


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

and did you use gh with it also


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I do one shot of peps a day. I use Dat's gear.

IPAM 750mcg/MOD-GRF(1-29)125mcg

They are rough estimate which I shoot just before bed, every night.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oxy2000 said:


> and were u doin the 100 mcg throughout day also ??


yes i was doing my normal 3 x sat dose through the day, one thing that interested me when i spoke to Dat on the subject was him telling me that a dose that high will release a second pulse approx 4hrs after the first....



oxy2000 said:


> and did you use gh with it also


i did not use GH with the IPAM shot


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

gonna try this , i really striggle sometime to take the shots through timing of meals , being out of house and simply forgettin lol

ill do

my morn satur dose with 2 iu gh

satur dose pre workout

2iu gh post workout

then try somethin higher with the ipam 500 - 1000mcg with 2iu gh

this look ok ? or anythin would change


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oxy2000 said:


> gonna try this , i really striggle sometime to take the shots through timing of meals , being out of house and simply forgettin lol
> 
> ill do
> 
> ...


looks ok mate, although i would not do the GH post workout unless you have a good 3hrs before you go bed as the pulse of Gh this causes with miss the piggy back on the preWO peptide shot.......


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

yea i train at 4 pm dont go to bed til about 1am


----------

